# How to get food able to store in caravan for years?



## ultimatepoverty (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm poor and planning to live in a small caravan or a vehicle and I'm wondering how to survive there without any money. No electricity or gas. In my country in Europe there's cold weather and many lakes but I may go to warmer south where's mostly sea and riverwater. Questions:

What to buy to a small van or motorhome where you live to make sure you'll be nourished as long as possible? Preferably at least 5 years. There's no space for thousands of cans so maybe pills are the best solution. Can you recommend some cheap pills/food supplies? 

What's the best way to ensure water supply? If you live close to an ocean or a river how to make water potable easily without electricity? 
Is there some good machines like watermakers or water distillers which do not require electricity?

What is easiest way to boil water free without electricity or fire?


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Just have the gubmint do it all for you?


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

:? If what your proposing were possible I think you'd be fighting crowds to do it. 

I guess to some level it IS "possible", but not without violating laws. If you exist in the world today there's a politician you owe tax's to for something! Living without some kind of income isn't an option anywhere I can think of until AFTER TEOTWAWKI, and the tax man or the poe poe aren't knocking at your door to control you.

I guess the closest thing to what your talking about right now today, would be getting thrown in a Turkish jail.


----------



## ultimatepoverty (Oct 16, 2013)

I have no money but some stocks and fortune. My relatives will help me. I can't afford anything expensive. I know some surviving pills but they cost 1€ per 20 kcal, too much. 
How much it cost if I order some cans from Asia to EU?


----------



## ultimatepoverty (Oct 16, 2013)

BigCheeseStick said:


> :? If what your proposing were possible I think you'd be fighting crowds to do it.
> 
> I guess to some level it IS "possible", but not without violating laws. If you exist in the world today there's a politician you owe tax's to for something! Living without some kind of income isn't an option anywhere I can think of until AFTER TEOTWAWKI, and the tax man or the poe poe aren't knocking at your door to control you.
> 
> I guess the closest thing to what your talking about right now today, would be getting thrown in a Turkish jail.


I understand what you're saying. You have to pay tax for television channels even you don't have a television. I try to survive the time I'm unemployed. I am actually entitled to income support. My country has the best social security in the world.

People shouldn't even worry about food... Or anything else. God feeds people like He feeds sparrows. Just worship Him.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok is it just me or does this sound like a troll?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

My guess is that English is not the OP's first language, so they are doing the best they can. 

I would think the Prepper community would be a great resource for someone facing their own personal SHTF scenario. Sadly it's a much better resource before that event happens rather than as it is happening or a done deal.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

I vote troll. and if not, someone who needs to go back to google for a while and create a game plan based on real possibilities.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Nathan Jefferson said:


> I vote troll. and if not, someone who needs to go back to google for a while and create a game plan based on real possibilities.


He (or she) may live in a country with a totally different set of possibilities. Wherever he is the currency is Euros.
I vote we give the new person some more time.

Ultimatepoverty, if i was in your shoes, assuming you own no land to live on, I would buy a small van or small automobile that has a cargo area and think about living in a tent, on a campground. Here in America some campgrounds will let you stay for free in exchange for work. Most campgrounds have a small store, perhaps you could also do work for food.


----------



## ultimatepoverty (Oct 16, 2013)

I hope you didn't get me wrong. I need money but also want to live as cheap as possible. This is 3rd forum I'm posting about this and I'm serious.

I'm asking if there're cheap food, possible to store at a caravan for a long time? 

and, what are best ways to make water potable? Show me machines in internet stores what doesn't require electricity.
Water is expensive in stores.

This water thing is really important. I have used to google but takes time to write here everything I know. Thank you for helpful answers!

Matthew 6:33
"But seek first the kingdom of God and his righteousness, and all these things will be added to you."


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Welcome. As far as water being made potable,I'd just boil it.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

ultimatepoverty said:


> I hope you didn't get me wrong. I need money but also want to live as cheap as possible. This is 3rd forum I'm posting about this and I'm serious.
> 
> I'm asking if there're cheap food, possible to store at a caravan for a long time?
> 
> ...


Rice and beans - cheapest food that you can get to live on. Ramen noodles are good too, easier to eat day to day.

For water - you really should (need) to find a way to boil it, if only so you can cook the food. In order to make water potable you can use UV rays to sanitize it, but this will not take chemical contaminates out. Please see this link: How to Purify Water with Sunlight


----------



## ultimatepoverty (Oct 16, 2013)

Is distilled water always safe to drink? Without boiling?

What is the best way to distil water without electricity (fast enough)? Is there machines which work with physical power?

I found this http://ezinearticles.com/?How-to-Di...on-Process-to-Make-Drinkable-Water&id=5353945 but what if I don't have gas or can't light fire?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
There may be nuclear strike (or equivalent) to your country soon. It's during false peace of Middle-East.

Source: Prophecies (Sid Roth tv-show)

You know the best way to prepare.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Ramen noodles.
Rice 
beans
wheat
dry soup mixes
bullion


----------



## craftdistillingacademy (Dec 18, 2013)

ultimatepoverty said:


> Is distilled water always safe to drink? Without boiling?
> 
> What is the best way to distil water without electricity (fast enough)? Is there machines which work with physical power?
> 
> ...


So, my specialty is distillation of water, alcohol, essential oils and fuel...

There are some solar remedies for distillation, but to be honest, if you are travelling in a caravan, you will most likely have a few people with you, and solar distillation is not effective enough for the amount of water you will need to sustain life.

In order to distill enough water to make life manageable, you will need a still, much like the one Anthony from Rainer (from the article you posted. I know Anthony from doing business with him). These stills can be heated via propane or natural gas, or an open natural flame. I know there is a concern about being unable to light a fire, but that is rather unlikely. If it is wet out, then collect the water, and forget distilling. If it isn't, there is almost always a way to light a fire. Beware though, water distillation removes many of the minerals you need in your body. Drinking distilled water for long periods of time without getting minerals from another source could be dangerous.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Have you ever considered getting a job to decrease your poverty level? It is not as fun as lying around in your RV waiting for a handout, but you might actually become self-sufficient when you grow up.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Distilled water has already been boiled, evaporated, and distilled back to a liquid so yes, distilled water is always safe.


----------

